# A Call for FreeBSD Artwork



## manolis@ (Nov 20, 2008)

We've been having a discussion over in freebsd-doc concerning splash screens (these funky pics people like to display when the OS is booting). A section on configuring these will shortly become part of the FreeBSD Handbook and the general feeling is we need more original artwork. (A few FreeBSD related splash screens can be found on the Net, but we really need new stuff)

So, if any of you has created (or is willing to create) any splash screens, please note your intention here or send us links to your work. 
In fact, any type of artwork would be welcome, since we are seriously lacking in this section.
Depending on how this goes, some of it may also be linked or become available through this page:

http://www.freebsd.org/art.html

Thanks


----------



## lme@ (Nov 20, 2008)

I have this:
http://misc.allbsd.de/Poster/beastie_end.pdf

Sorry, only as PDF and Adobe Illustrator pic at the moment. The .ai is in the same directory.


----------



## Ico (Nov 20, 2008)

there's a nice collection at http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/?gallery=FreeBSD


----------



## manolis@ (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha, this is funny I am sure it can be used in events (7.1-RELEASE party  )


----------



## fredg (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi,

The SVG provided here doesn't look nice, here is what I can see when opening it with inkscape (converted to PNG to let you see) :
http://download.tuxfamily.org/fredgnix/artwork/freebsd/logo-freebsd-basic.png

Is there a way to have a good one ?
Another question, if I can  , is there a way to have a beastie SVG too.

All that will be a good start for Artwork.

Thanks.

++


----------



## manolis@ (Nov 20, 2008)

fredg said:
			
		

> The SVG provided here doesn't look nice, here is what I can see when opening it with inkscape (converted to PNG to let you see) :
> http://download.tuxfamily.org/fredgnix/artwork/freebsd/logo-freebsd-basic.png



I have the same problem. Tried with both inkscape and Gimp. 

By the way, this is a well known page for CD/DVD artwork:

http://www.wolldingwacht.de/foss/freebsd/cdrom-artwork/

I've used it to create Greek labels too...


----------



## gnemmi (Nov 20, 2008)

Well .. here I am ..

Ime@ .. should I translate the .html (flyer) files and send them over to you, or do you have some plain text files to work on and then use them as you see it fits?

Regards


----------



## asg (Nov 20, 2008)

Take a look here: https://wallpapers.bsdgroup.de/


----------



## Weinter (Nov 21, 2008)

It is time to change the ugly looking ASCII boot manager screen


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2008)

Weinter said:
			
		

> It is time to change the ugly looking ASCII boot manager screen



speaking about ascii boot manager, why is it defaul FreeBSD, not beastie, which is far more attractive?


----------



## lme@ (Nov 21, 2008)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> Well .. here I am ..
> 
> Ime@ .. should I translate the .html (flyer) files and send them over to you, or do you have some plain text files to work on and then use them as you see it fits?
> 
> Regards



Thanks a lot for the offer! Daniel Seuffert should already have sent you more information how to translate the flyers the best way.


----------



## gnemmi (Nov 22, 2008)

I just replied to it =D

BTW: Is there a place to which I can send some of the FreeBSD wallpapers I've collected from all over the net? They are not so many .. but it might be good to have a place to gather them all and have ppl send their new work over to.

See ya !


----------



## ale (Nov 22, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> speaking about ascii boot manager, why is it defaul FreeBSD, not beastie, which is far more attractive?



I think for the same reasons for the new logo.


----------



## rliegh (Nov 22, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> I think for the same reasons for the new logo.


The answer is the same for both --some people are offended :OOO by cartoon devils. So in the interest of appealing to the widest possible audience, FreeBSD chose to play down 'beasty'.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 22, 2008)

rliegh said:
			
		

> The answer is the same for both --some people are offended :OOO by cartoon devils.




this sick world we live in


----------



## Ico (Nov 22, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> this sick world we live in



too many religion fanatics...


----------



## danger@ (Nov 23, 2008)

maybe you can link it here somewhere (create an appropriate thread?)...


----------



## danger@ (Nov 23, 2008)

Check this out:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/OliverFromme/BootLoader


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 23, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> speaking about ascii boot manager, why is it defaul FreeBSD, not beastie, which is far more attractive?


Because in some countries radicals think it's the devil and people do not want the devil running their computers.

So there is a default that offends no one.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2008)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> Because in some countries radicals think it's the devil and people do not want the devil running their computers.
> 
> So there is a default that offends no one.



well, my guess would be, they also don't know much about superior technologies, and should run penguins. lol


EDIT:
http://www.spreadbsd.org/


----------



## thomas (Jan 28, 2009)

*splash.bmp that works*

I took this attached image from `http://www.freebsd.org/logo.html' and converted it to (1024x768 Indexed, 1-layer) using GIMP.  It makes an okay splash screen.  It is splash.tgz and becomes splash.bmp.


----------



## morbit (Jan 28, 2009)

manolis@ said:
			
		

> I have the same problem. Tried with both inkscape and Gimp.



I have heard it is Adobe Illustrator only compatible SVG.


----------



## tuck (Jan 28, 2009)

Well '92 is wrong... but It looks quite sexy.


----------



## thomas (Jan 28, 2009)

From this site,
http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/?gallery=FreeBSD

I have converted this 640x480 wallpaper jpg file to a 640x48 splash bmp file, below


----------



## thomas (Jan 28, 2009)

From this site,

http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/?gallery=FreeBSD

I have converted this 640x480 wallpaper jpg file to a 640x48 splash bmp file, below


----------



## thomas (Jan 28, 2009)

From this site,

http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/?gallery=FreeBSD

I have converted this 1024x768 wallpaper jpg file to a 1024x768 splash bmp file, below


----------



## vermaden (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are mine:
http://vermaden.deviantart.com/art/FreeBSD-bootsplash-111007517
http://vermaden.deviantart.com/art/FreeBSD-Power-To-Serve-White-82309017
http://vermaden.deviantart.com/art/FreeBSD-The-Power-To-Serve-82277315
http://vermaden.deviantart.com/art/Designed-for-FreeBSD-55265969
http://vermaden.deviantart.com/art/PC-BSD-81976634

... dunno why I havent seen this thread before.


----------



## thomas (Jan 28, 2009)

From this site,

http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/?gallery=FreeBSD

I have converted this 640x480 wallpaper jpg file to a 640x480 splash bmp file, below


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 28, 2009)

I used to be in the habit of using splash screens, but honestly. i386 only?

As long as this is not addressed there is no real need for them in my opinion.


----------



## lme@ (Jan 29, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> I used to be in the habit of using splash screens, but honestly. i386 only?
> 
> As long as this is not addressed there is no real need for them in my opinion.



Take a look at http://bsdstats.org/bt/releases.html

People are still using i386


----------



## vermaden (Jan 29, 2009)

lme@ said:
			
		

> Take a look at http://bsdstats.org/bt/releases.html
> 
> People are still using i386



They would use amd64 if it will be as functional as i386.


----------



## f-andrey (Jan 29, 2009)

lme@ said:
			
		

> I have this:
> http://misc.allbsd.de/Poster/beastie_end.pdf
> 
> Sorry, only as PDF and Adobe Illustrator pic at the moment. The .ai is in the same directory.


I'm convert in the PNG

```
> pdf2ps beastie_end.pdf
> convert -density 100% beastie_end.ps beastie_end.png
```
PNG version 
http://picasaweb.google.ru/f0andrey/UlYWAD?feat=embedwebsite


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 30, 2009)

lme@ said:
			
		

> Take a look at http://bsdstats.org/bt/releases.html
> 
> People are still using i386


Well, I sure don't.


----------



## lme@ (Jan 30, 2009)

f-andrey said:
			
		

> I'm convert in the PNG
> 
> ```
> > pdf2ps beastie_end.pdf
> ...



Thanks a lot for this!


----------



## rbelk (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's my FreeBSD Wallpaper Site, http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper.


----------



## epoxy (Feb 12, 2009)

Sooo... you all restart your FreeBSD boxes huh??!!?   :r :e


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 12, 2009)

*grok unspice? ungrok unspicegirl?*



			
				epoxy said:
			
		

> Sooo... you all restart your FreeBSD boxes huh??!!?   :r :e


Well, technically, I try to take the battery out (cos I'm like a raccoon when I drink) and I get a free reboot.  But I like text a lot better'n some goofy BDSM thing, so I heartly ungrok the urge to "spice it up".


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 15, 2009)

finally after about 5 hours or nonstop work.
Where's what i came up with 
I hope nobody have done this, before me, or I'll go nuts...
It still needs improvements.... I will post my final work later....

Se here it is:
May i introduce to you old-new Beastie

Yup, i made it svg...
I hope i will make it look better by adding more colors (making it look more like 3d)
I hope you already like it so far 

EDIT:
i think it's also it's worth to mention, that i did it with inkscape using touchpad (no mouse)

EDIT:
Image removed


----------



## morbit (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks good!

\\ Side note- Remember of http://www.mckusick.com/beastie/mainpage/copyright.html


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 15, 2009)

sheesh....
i will mail him.....
[meanwhile added some text on it]


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 15, 2009)

OK, here's my own 1st wallpaper

currently available on my homepage @ 1280x1024 & 1280x800, hope you like it

Feedback appreciated


----------



## rbelk (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks to Gnemmi, Killasmurf, and some more looking on the web my Picasa FreeBSD wallpaper album has over 100 wallpapers! Here's the link, http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper. You can also subscribe to the RSS feed, http://picasaweb.google.com/data/fe...03256294267362577?alt=rss&kind=photo&hl=en_US.

If anyone wants me to upload their Wallpaper just PM me. BTW, I will not include any risquÃ© wallpapers in my FreeBSD album.


----------



## mickey (Feb 15, 2009)

What's wrong with having an ASCII boot manager?
Less boilerplate - less things that might go wrong.
But it really should have ANSI color 
And who cares about a boot-screen you will probably see as often as 1 time in ~12 months anyways? :OOO

The effort would be better put into styling up sysinstall, which is the "first impression" most users will ever see.


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 16, 2009)

killasmurf86: you rule !

will you release the .svg or at least give permission to others to modify it and use it?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you, gnemmi


I'm not sure, yet, i would like to, but It all comes down to
http://www.mckusick.com/beastie/mainpage/copyright.html

I kinda can't give any permission (at least that's how i understand it).
Right now i'm waiting replay from Marshall Kirk McKusick, to know if I need permission for each wallpaper or not.
Then I'll ask if i can release svg
I've already send him a copy of svg files

tomorrow i will add more different sizes of this wallpaper (on my homepage)


----------



## rbelk (Feb 16, 2009)

I am disabling access to my FreeBSD Wallpaper site until I receive a replay from Marshall Kirk McKusick. Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 16, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Thank you, gnemmi



You're welcome !
It's people like Daniel Seuffert, Peer Schaefer, Manolis Kiagias, rbelk, you and the countless others who make things happen !
Now, thanks to your hard work, there's an old-new Beastie in .svg format !

... and .. BTW .. 5 hours of nonstop work on inkscape is something that deserves to be recongnized  



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, yet, i would like to, but It all comes down to
> http://www.mckusick.com/beastie/mainpage/copyright.html
> 
> I kinda can't give any permission (at least that's how i understand it).



Sure thing .. I can completely understand that.



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Right now i'm waiting replay from Marshall Kirk McKusick, to know if I need permission for each wallpaper or not.



I trust he will ... he's a highly reasonable and sensible person.



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Then I'll ask if i can release svg
> I've already send him a copy of svg files
> 
> tomorrow i will add more different sizes of this wallpaper (on my homepage)



I'll be waiting then 

Thanks once again for your hard work


----------



## rbelk (Feb 16, 2009)

*An update on my Wallpaper Site*

I just received a reply from Marshall Kirk McKusick. He wants to look at what I am offering on my Picasa FreeBSD Web Album. So, the site is back up, hopefully permanently. I will post what Mr. McKusick decides, I believe he will not mind the site. I did add that he was the copyright holder of the BSD Daemon and a link to his copyright page on the top right hand side of the page.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 16, 2009)

Good News:
I have permission to publish beastie svg

Bad News:
You will have to wait until i fix my FreeBSD fox (i have depression, bad mood etc... etc...)
It might take a while (few days) before i get enthusiastic again....


Anyway, I'm happy that I can share my work (You all just need to wait a bit)


----------



## f-andrey (Feb 17, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Good News:
> I have permission to publish beastie svg



Good news 

Beastie SVG will BSD license?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 17, 2009)

No, Everyone who will want to use it still have to fallow
http://www.mckusick.com/beastie/mainpage/copyright.html


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 17, 2009)

OK, I've uploaded Beastie sources:
You can download them for
http://files.bsdroot.lv/FreeBSD/Artwork/


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 18, 2009)

Wallpapers ready for 17 different resolutions
http://files.bsdroot.lv/FreeBSD/Artwork/


@ gnome-look.org
@ kde-look.org
@ xfce-look.org


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 18, 2009)

I told you ...  you rule !!
I've got a new wallpaper on my desktop now 
Thanks killasmurf86 !


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 18, 2009)

New banner:




http://killasmurf86.lv/data/pic/fbsdbanner.png

add it to your homepage or signature in forums, torrent trackers......


----------



## rbelk (Feb 18, 2009)

You can also get killasmurf86's wallpapers on my FreeBSD Wallpaper site, http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 20, 2009)

available at:
http://files.bsdroot.lv/FreeBSD/Artwork/

gnome-look.org

kde-look.org


----------



## zeiz (Feb 23, 2009)

http://bellaminettes.com/good/goodies/she-daemon-BSD_b_bg1280.jpg
http://truebsd.org/forum_old/read.php?19,1433,1433#msg-1433


----------



## gilinko (Mar 4, 2009)

Created a merge between the freebsd logo and the drupal droplet logo just for fun this morning. Got the inspiration from a new theme I'm using for my drupal site.






See the integrated image on site here: http://www.cargobay.se


----------



## rbelk (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry for not posting in the last few weeks, My personal life and work has kept me very busy. Anyway, here is Marshall Kirk McKusick's response about posting wallpaper on my site, http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper, that might violate his copyright.

*Mr. McKusick's response:*

> Mr. McKusick,
>
> I have the site back up and I have also added that your
> are the copyright holder of the BSD Daemon on the top
> right of the page.
>
> I am providing these to the FreeBSD community for free!

Your usage of the BSD Daemon in this context is acceptable.
Please note however that many of the variations that are
used on the wallpaper designs are not owned by me. They have
been created by other people and I do not have the right to
grant your use of those variations on the BSD Daemon. When
you grab a wallpaper to add to your collection you should
ensure that the person that you got it from allows it to be
redistributed.

       Marshall Kirk McKusick

*Here is my response.*

I downloaded all of the Wallpapers from public wallpaper sites. So, I guess that it would be OK to distribute them. I will try to go back through them and see if I can find the owner. Thank you very much for your response. Would you mind if I post it on the FreeBSD Forum? Just in case some one questions the copyright again.  I will not include any email addresses.

*Mr. McKusick's response:*

Sorry about the delay. Your email got lost in my inbox...
You may post my response on the FreeBSD Forum.

       Marshall Kirk McKusick


----------



## alie (Mar 14, 2009)

anyone can create FreeBSD Inside like intel inside ? (http://www.thewashingtonnote.com/archives/intel-inside.png)


----------



## vermaden (Mar 15, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> anyone can create FreeBSD Inside like intel inside ? (http://www.thewashingtonnote.com/archives/intel-inside.png)



I attached needed fonts for that at the bottom of this post.


----------



## alie (Mar 15, 2009)

@vermaden: what is the font name we uses for FreeBSD logo ?


----------



## vermaden (Mar 15, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> @vermaden: what is the font name we uses for FreeBSD logo ?



Energist, also read this one:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-www/2007-February/004770.html


----------



## alie (Mar 15, 2009)

there's no official release for energist


----------



## vermaden (Mar 15, 2009)

@alie

You can contact the author, specified in the link that I gave you.


----------



## gionata (May 20, 2009)

*hope i didn't break any copyright*

hoping no copyright was broken, i did this:

http://www.dsforge.net/images/Paradise_Lost_1440x900.png


----------



## graudeejs (May 20, 2009)

nice work. I love it.
Can, plz, you make one for 1280x1024


----------



## rbelk (May 20, 2009)

gionata said:
			
		

> hoping no copyright was broken, i did this:
> 
> http://www.dsforge.net/images/Paradise_Lost_1440x900.png



I've added it to my FreeBSD Wallpaper site http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper, hope you don't mind.


----------



## gionata (May 21, 2009)

rbelk said:
			
		

> I've added it to my FreeBSD Wallpaper site http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper, hope you don't mind.



rbelk, glad you liked it and of course i don't mind, au contraire - i'm happy to see it there.

@killasmurf: i have other formats but i just wanted to see if anybody liked the wallpaper before going through the bother of uploading them.
Will do it tonight!

Daemongreetings,
gionata


----------



## gnemmi (May 21, 2009)

If you are going to post some other resolutions _PLEASE_ post a 1280x800 version so I can use it on my notebook 

jpg version are welcome too =D

Your work is really good and higly aprecciated


----------



## graudeejs (May 21, 2009)

you can convert to jpg yourself, in a blink of an eye (With graphics/ImageMagick)
`$ convert /input/file.png /output/file.jpg`


----------



## gionata (May 21, 2009)

*other formate*

here you go

http://www.dsforge.net/images/Paradise_Lost_1280x800.png
http://www.dsforge.net/images/Paradise_Lost_1200x1024.png


----------



## gnemmi (May 21, 2009)

Way to go !!
Thanks for the tip killasmurf86 !!


----------



## gnemmi (May 21, 2009)

Yes !!
Thanks for your work gionata !!
Looking _awesome_ in my laptop now !

Bes Regards and really looking forward to see more of your work in here =D

Gonzalo Nemmi


----------



## rbelk (May 21, 2009)

gionata said:
			
		

> here you go
> 
> http://www.dsforge.net/images/Paradise_Lost_1280x800.png
> http://www.dsforge.net/images/Paradise_Lost_1200x1024.png



I have also up'ed these to my FreeBSD Wallpaper site, http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper.


----------



## tigos2 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello, All.
It's my first wallpaper for FreeBSD: FreeBSD World
Waiting for your comments!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

tigos2 said:
			
		

> Hello, All.
> It's my first wallpaper for FreeBSD: FreeBSD World
> Waiting for your comments!



Nice. I like the idea about small rectangles....
Will you provide different resolutions?

How about 1280x1024, one for me 


And thanks for artwork


----------



## deepdish (Nov 28, 2009)

Ico said:
			
		

> there's a nice collection at http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/?gallery=FreeBSD



The first image with the caption " Powered by FreeBSD " is phenomenal. 
Gotta find a way of turning it into a sticker for my box.


----------



## tigos2 (Nov 28, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Nice. I like the idea about small rectangles....
> Will you provide different resolutions?
> 
> How about 1280x1024, one for me
> ...



No problem: FreeBSD World (1280x1024)


----------



## aragon (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice, tigos.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

Uh, one more.... can you make one 1280x800.... I'd put it on my Windows 7 box mua ha ha ha


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

A, and since my homepage are down, my wallpapers (and screenshots) are here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/killasmurf86


----------



## tigos2 (Nov 28, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Uh, one more.... can you make one 1280x800.... I'd put it on my Windows 7 box mua ha ha ha



Let's go!  FreeBSD World (1280x800)


----------



## ReverendRed (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> well, my guess would be, they also don't know much about superior technologies, and should run penguins. lol



Damn, I hate superior technologies but in my religion a giant penguin was responsible for the execution of Jesus. Guess I gotta have to install windows, then.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

No, MS DOS is for you (jocking)... that's inferiour [I hope i typed correctly] technology


----------



## tigos2 (Dec 3, 2009)

*New grey wallpapers*

FreeBSD Grey and FreeBSD Grey (with signature)
Waiting for your comments.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 3, 2009)

Second link is wrong... we can't see pictured in your local private network....


----------



## tigos2 (Dec 3, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Second link is wrong... we can't see pictured in your local private network....



Sorry, I know, but I can't edit my post  Change 192.168.2.71 to http://www.nixway.ru


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2009)

[url fixed]


----------



## oliverh (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.fixmbr.de/beetlebums-bilder-zum-chemnitzer-linux-tag-2008/

DL: http://www.fixmbr.de/wp-content/uploads/beetlebum/beetlebumcomics.tar.bz2

Those are sketches of a German artist, who drew it for a FOSS convention. You'll find some higher resolution of those in the archive. 

There is also a mirror: http://www.feyrer.de/NetBSD/bx/blosxom.cgi/nb_20080311_1300.html


----------



## jrick (Dec 3, 2009)

tigos2 said:
			
		

> Hello, All.
> It's my first wallpaper for FreeBSD: FreeBSD World
> Waiting for your comments!



1650x1080?


----------



## tigos2 (Dec 4, 2009)

jrick said:
			
		

> 1650x1080?



FreeBSD World 1680x1050


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 4, 2009)

Just downloaded 1280x800.
Really nice work ..
Hope to see more of your work in the near future!
Keep it up !


----------



## jrick (Dec 4, 2009)

You know, maybe you should comment out your url at the bottom. I don't think the code will compile like that.


----------



## tigos2 (Dec 4, 2009)

jrick said:
			
		

> You know, maybe you should comment out your url at the bottom. I don't think the code will compile like that.



Please do not compile this code!  The last line on the left side of the wallpaper - just a small copyright. But all my wallpapers are distributed on the BSD license.

I hope very much that you just like wallpaper.


----------



## alie (Dec 13, 2009)

FreeBSD wallpaper 1600x1200:




1366x768:




1280x800:




1280x1024:




Coming soon:
Geeky wallpaper


----------



## joel@ (Dec 13, 2009)

Alie: 1920x1200 ?


----------



## alie (Dec 13, 2009)

@joel:
1920x1200


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 13, 2009)

if you want a nicer FreeBSD logo for any backgrounds you want to make... I much prefer this one.. 

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/30/58680025_c799c262f3.jpg?v=0

I am not really a fan of that odd 3D round ball with cones on the side.

Does anyone think it looks good?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

>



OMG, I totally love it.... please, please make one 1280x1024, 1280x800


----------



## alie (Dec 13, 2009)

@killasmurf86:


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 13, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> @killasmurf86:



This makes me wanna make a new FVWM theme


----------



## roddierod (Dec 13, 2009)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> if you want a nicer FreeBSD logo for any backgrounds you want to make... I much prefer this one..
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/30/58680025_c799c262f3.jpg?v=0
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of the round ball either, so I made some wallpapers for myself from one of your logos that I like. I'm going with the dark minimalist things lately...

http://www.rodperson.com/zenphoto2/geek-stuff/wallpapers/Dark_BSD_1680x1050.png.php

http://www.rodperson.com/zenphoto2/geek-stuff/wallpapers/Dark_BSD_1280x1024.png.php


----------



## mickey (Dec 13, 2009)

Two more FreeBSD wallpapers, and I can put a different one on each side of my desktop cube :e

Regarding the "round ball" -> agreed.


----------



## alie (Dec 13, 2009)

Teenager prefer round ball


----------



## mickey (Dec 13, 2009)

Isn't a 'ball' round by definition?


----------



## roddierod (Dec 13, 2009)

A football (American Football)  isn't, nor the ball used in rugby.


----------



## klanger (Dec 13, 2009)

1000x600 -> for a netbook


----------



## alie (Dec 13, 2009)

FreeBSD logos with neon effect:


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2009)

*Reminder*

The original purpose of this topic was creating artwork for, and donating artwork to, FreeBSD (for splash screens and such). This thread is slowly but surely evolving into a 'desktop wallpaper appreciation and request' thread, which is _not_ what the original poster had asked for. Please re-read the opening post and try to stay on topic.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 14, 2009)

I created these splash screen versions of my above wallpaper. These splash screens require you use the splash_pcx_load option and have vesa enabled in the kernel or load the module.

Same as above wallpaper just pcx version.
rodperson.com/freebsd/dl/images/dark.pcx

This has "Loading..." added at the top
rodperson.com/freebsd/dl/images/dark2.pcx

I'm working on a bmp version, but I couldn't get gimp to easily save as an 8 bit image, I'm sure I just missed something.

I was wonder if there are any plans to update the splash code to allow for more useful splash screens? Something that would allow you to see the boot message along with the splash or at least and animated loading type thing?


----------



## oliverh (Dec 15, 2009)

tigos2 said:
			
		

> Please do not compile this code!  The last line on the left side of the wallpaper - just a small copyright. But all my wallpapers are distributed on the BSD license.
> 
> I hope very much that you just like wallpaper.



You should use something like CC by ( http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/ ) or maybe beerware license ( http://people.freebsd.org/~phk/ ). The BSDL is just for software.


----------



## alie (Dec 16, 2009)

Pm me if you want different resolution:


----------



## alie (Dec 16, 2009)

hmmm, my images seems distorted 

Is there any image hosting that i can use without any distortion ?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 16, 2009)

failiem.lv... It's file hosting at latvia... you can even host without registering.... but in this case files uploaded will be deleted in 30 or 60 days [don't remember]


EDIT
ah forgot to mention....
files will be deleted in 30 or 60 days after last access, so as long as someone access these files, they will be saved

If you register, you'll get 1GB free space....
Then you can buy another 1G for ~0.98Ls = ~ 2$ [Roughly]


----------



## jjthomas (Dec 18, 2009)

There is some really awesome artwork here.  Nice job.


----------



## hermit (Dec 22, 2009)

like this:




:e


----------



## Beastie (Dec 22, 2009)

^ totally stupid IMO.



> Individuals may use the daemon for their personal use within the bounds of good taste (an example of bad taste was a picture of the BSD daemon blowtorching a Solaris logo)


(Source)

This one's not different.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 26, 2009)

Created simple XDM theme based on this wallpaper


			
				alie said:
			
		

> 1280x1024:



http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=ykqvel
you should backup original files:

```
# cd /usr/local/lib/X11/xdm
# mv Xsetup_0 Xsetup.bak
# mv Xresources Xresources.bak
```

and extract archive to */usr/local/lib/X11/xdm/*

Unfortunately allie didn't reply my request for png image {jpeg isn't as good at all}


----------



## billgates (Jan 3, 2010)

how about one Hellboy-themed? (if it hasnt been done before)
can someone photoshop-savvy do one maybe? (with fire etc etc)


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 3, 2010)

Ugly


----------



## billgates (Jan 3, 2010)

not THAT one exactly, but something with horns
 use imagination


----------



## billgates (Jan 3, 2010)

closer towards the ideea of


----------



## zeiz (Jan 3, 2010)

IMO that's what exactly should be dropped (horns, hoofs...). 
FreeBSD is very serious OS with great future. 
Logo must be relevant and for sure shall not be cartoon/comics alike.
In general any great logo is never a picture but rather sketch, symbol and the simpler the better.
To keep succession with current logo I propose to leave only the *TRIDENT*.
What is trident? It's a power. It's exactly about FreeBSD.


----------



## oliverh (Jan 3, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> IMO that's what exactly should be dropped (horns, hoofs...).
> FreeBSD is very serious OS with great future.
> Logo must be relevant and for sure shall not be cartoon/comics alike.
> In general any great logo is never a picture but rather sketch, symbol and the simpler the better.
> ...



Well, there is nothing wrong with Chuck, apart from some Christian fundamentalists who cannot cope with the difference between d*e*mon and d*ae*mon. Last not least the trident symbolizes a software daemon's forking of processes. Easy, isn't it? If a fat penguin can rule the world, including major companies, then there should be also a place for a daemon and his fork. It's a mark for several decades of quality


----------



## fonz (Jan 3, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> Well, there is nothing wrong with Chuck, apart from some Christian fundamentalists
> [snip]
> If a fat penguin can rule the world



Isn't gluttony a sin? That would invalidate the whole point those religious zealots could be making...

Alphons (hands off beastie I say)


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 3, 2010)

I do believe that branding images should be made avaliable for FreeBSD for those who want it (like me) especially for desktop. Unfortunately I simply don't really know what to suggest.

OpenBSD (sorry ) has done really well by giving their logo a really cartoony feel. I do tend to believe that FreeBSD really doesnt know in which direction to go for their artwork.

Perhaps our friendly daemon could be redrawn in vector like Darwin's Hexley mascot. That way it would be easier for people who know how to do art, to create proper themed images etc...

Could be worse... we could just have a boring old flag  (sorry NetBSD )


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know that it's true, but I gather that the reason OpenBSD & NetBSD moved away from Beastie was the rather strong association (right or wrong) with FreeBSD.

I like this one, though I doubt it would be a good idea to actually use it: http://www.flickr.com/photos/spryte808/3296649320/


----------



## zeiz (Jan 4, 2010)

@oliverh: Why Christian fundamentalists? Do Islamic ones have no reasons for critics? Sikh people? Jewish? Buddhists...no, not sure they care. I also don't care. Mostly because here is wrong place for religious speculations.  

Well, neither Tux nor Chuck rule the world. Not yet. But both currently carry the same message in background: homemade stuff. 
That's what wrong with Chuck and Tux.
FreeBSD is unique and the only in the world, it's a brand and it deserves better logo than 3 table pub in Amsterdam. 
Once great people adopted Chuck only to quickly run back to work. They didn't care and FreeBSD quality wouldn't be affected by a smiling pink crocodile instead of imp with fork. By now they created great product and now they care. That's why they called for better artwork.
Trident is the essence of FreeBSD, not a table fork, but Trident. And fortunately it was already on the logo! Who gets the power? U! User, not an imp, a fish or a hippo from comics.


----------



## paean (Jan 4, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> IMO that's what exactly should be dropped (horns, hoofs...).
> FreeBSD is very serious OS with great future.
> Logo must be relevant and for sure shall not be cartoon/comics alike.
> In general any great logo is never a picture but rather sketch, symbol and the simpler the better.
> ...



I agree that the logo should be simplified. The trident is focused and suggestive, unlike the NetBSD logo which conveys a message of mediocrity. 



			
				kpedersen said:
			
		

> OpenBSD (sorry ) has done really well by giving their logo a really cartoony feel. I do tend to believe that FreeBSD really doesnt know in which direction to go for their artwork.



Indeed, the OpenBSD folks seem to understand something about branding. Personally, I'd like to see Beastie retired. 

FreeBSD does not need an directionless logo that says "_'daemon' is almost spelled like 'demon', aren't we clever?_". 

Instead it needs a sharply focused brand that doesn't detract away from its goals. What are the top three priorities of the FBSD Project? If they are speed, stability and scalability, then the branding should suggest that. If its something else, then make it that.

Before any more images are posted, it would make more sense to nail down what the logo should convey. I would think the images should stem from that.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 4, 2010)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Perhaps our friendly daemon could be redrawn in vector like Darwin's Hexley mascot. That way it would be easier for people who know how to do art, to create proper themed images etc...


Done that, long time ago:
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=niwezg


----------



## oliverh (Jan 4, 2010)

@zeiz

Well as Roman Catholic atheist, I first refer to the people which surround me. Furthermore the mentioned religions don't have such a strong picture of this very devil, especially not drawn like this. Christian imprint is e.g. a know fact in countries like the USA, do you need examples? But in the end, I really don't care about any religion, as long as they don't interfere with the real world (politics and so on).

>By now they created great product and now they care.

Sorry that's utter nonsense. BSD was a great and huge product in the past (since the 70s), even with a commercial success (BSD/OS). Today it's still great, but a mere insider tip than well-known product. Reality first, fandom last.


>Well, neither Tux nor Chuck rule the world. Not yet.

I seems you don't know what you're talking about. Linux "rules" the world in terms of media and servers - that's also a fact. It's a pity, but it's a fact. Forget the desktop, the desktop is ruled by Microsoft and some 3-4% by Apple, then maybe 1% Linux and that's it!

>Once great people adopted Chuck only to quickly run back to work.

Please stop it! Chuck was the mascot for BSD a well known _branch_ of UNIX in the past and base for many more commercial UNIX operating systems.The original Daemon is from 1976, the 2nd version from 1984. BSD btw. was born at the university not at work like Windows.

http://www.mckusick.com/beastie/jpg/foglio.jpg
http://www.frbsd.org/img/42bsd_p1.jpg
http://www.frbsd.org/img/43bsd.jpg
http://diablotin.info/livres/couver...ementation_of_the_4.4BSD_Operating_System.gif

As you can see, it's a mascot made by intelligent people. And 99% percent of FreeBSD users and developers are happy to see Chuck even today as mascot. The official logo btw. is this silly jumping-ball with two handles.

Today we've got a silly FreeBSD logo, a rather boring NetBSD logo and an inspiring OpenBSD logo. We've got huge companies with Tux in their brochures and they don't have any problem with it.

A nice reading btw.:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-advocacy/2005-February/001669.html



> I submit that they have it on their heads.  Rather than us changing,why don't the people with the problem simply stop using beastie in their OWN marketing materials to their hyper-sensitive customers,and find some sanitized image they can be happy with.  Maybe even a picture of John Ashcroft's head - I hear he's available these days, maybe he will pose for you.


----------



## oliverh (Jan 4, 2010)

paean said:
			
		

> I agree that the logo should be simplified. The trident is focused and suggestive, unlike the NetBSD logo which conveys a message of mediocrity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-advocacy/2005-February/001669.html



> I submit that they have it on their heads.  Rather than us changing,why don't the people with the problem simply stop using beastie in their OWN marketing materials to their hyper-sensitive customers,and find some sanitized image they can be happy with.  Maybe even a picture of John Ashcroft's head - I hear he's available these days, maybe he will pose for you.



Open source is different, it's no corporate bullcrap, it's free and mostly driven by _idealism_.


----------



## paean (Jan 4, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-advocacy/2005-February/001669.html



Very theatrical, but when you remove the drama there's little substance. Sort of like some of Castro's speeches. ( ; 

That said it's very likely the emotional attachment to the old logo will hinder a new one. It's another reason I agreed that the trident would be suitable. It hints at the history of Beastie while not desperately sucking at nostalgia's teat.



			
				oliverh said:
			
		

> Open source is different, it's no corporate bullcrap, it's free and mostly driven by _idealism_.



Interesting comment. Please expand. How would Beastie reflect idealism over a new logo? Branding is done the same way by charities as it is for multi-billion dollar companies: PURPOSEFULLY.


----------



## fonz (Jan 4, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> as Roman Catholic atheist



Please to be explainink that one, da? 



			
				oliverh said:
			
		

> Christian imprint is e.g. a know fact in countries like the USA
> [snip]
> I really don't care about any religion, as long as they don't interfere with the real world (politics and so on).



Well put. Except that it's really not just the U.S.A., it's more like half the b****y world.



			
				oliverh said:
			
		

> Chuck was the mascot for BSD a well known _branch_ of UNIX in the past and base for many more commercial UNIX operating systems.The original Daemon is from 1976, the 2nd version from 1984.
> [snip]
> As you can see, it's a mascot made by intelligent people. And 99% percent of FreeBSD users and developers are happy to see Chuck even today as mascot.



I agree. Chuck is an integral part of the history of almost every variety of BSD-style UNIX and *there's nothing evil or Satanical about him* period. If anything, I think Chuck has done more good than harm. Several people were drawn to BSD out of curiosity, because they liked the cool little demon_[sic]_ thingy and wanted to know what he was about. I think that's worth more than the nonsense of a few intellectually-challenged zealots to whom finding stuff to complain about seems to be the sole purpose of life, the universe and everything.



			
				oliverh said:
			
		

> The official logo btw. is this silly jumping-ball with two handles.



I wouldn't go as far as calling the current logo silly and I can understand that it's probably more convenient from a design point of view, but I'd still prefer Beastie over something that looks like it could have been designed by Paul Teutul Jr. 

Alphons

P.S. There was an amusing anecdote in Greg Lehey's excellent book "The Complete FreeBSD" (I don't know if it's still actively being maintained so it may be somewhat outdated but when I got it I found it extremely useful). The story can also be found here.


----------



## zeiz (Jan 4, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> @zeiz
> Well as Roman Catholic atheist


Atheism is just another religion also based on a belief. So it must have its own fundamentalists...just to discharge religious voltage 


			
				oliverh said:
			
		

> BSD was a great and huge product in the past (since the 70s), even with a commercial success (BSD/OS). Today it's still great, but a mere insider tip than well-known product.


Bingo! That's what we are trying to do: turn FreeBSD into well known product! To be such a logo and a name are extremely important though it's just $0.02 of contribution but it's magical one. Anybody is judged first by his costume, his appearance, his body language. Tons of samples when a quite worthless person achieves a lot only because of right appearance. And vice versa we dislike sometimes somebody because of his appearance, we reject him, we are not interested and we'd never know that it was Aesop. FreeBSD needs a promotion so it needs winning logo and winning trademark to successfully enter the promotion.


			
				oliverh said:
			
		

> As you can see, it's a mascot made by intelligent people. And 99% percent of FreeBSD users and developers are happy to see Chuck even today as mascot. The official logo btw. is this silly jumping-ball with two handles.


People could be intelligent in something and show luck of skills in something else, it's quite common. The "ball" is such a classic sample. It's wrong vision of the essence. I've never seen Chuck without the trident. Why so? Because without the trident he is just a cat or monkey. Face, head (bust) indeed represent a human, essence represents a daemon. That's why on this picture the falling one (on the left) shows us only his a.. but his trident is still there! :e
No need to handpick the mascot from 99% of current users who would hopefully become 0.01% of future users. And it's impossible to take it off our devs. Both devs and current users are skilled enough to create their own walls, splashes etc. You love it? You have it! But for others it's only immature image of mature OS.


			
				paean said:
			
		

> That said it's very likely the emotional attachment to the old logo will hinder a new one. It's another reason I agreed that the trident would be suitable. It hints at the history of Beastie while not desperately sucking at nostalgia's teat.


That's right. Emotions never lead to success. Even in a theater if we are talking about an actor's career.
Let's get rid of such egoistic point of view, let's stop thinking about ourselves but rather think about FreeBSD and its future. I have strong feeling that "devil issue" has been pulled by ears to...keep the image. Many great projects has begun at uni by talented "teenagers" still inspired by Halloween, nihilism and strong willing to be different. Devils, ghosts, monsters...now plus robots, aliens...such stuff traditionally and successfully serve childhood. But kids grow and become adults. Eventually their symbols supposed to grow too. Times also matters. Let's imagine somebody hanging a banner from 50th on his Manhattan store nowadays.
Once more and finally: I am not about the imp and devilry in general. As I wrote if it would be a kinda Bugs Bunny or Sponge Bob or somebody's famous face I would write the same, namely poor logo implementation. Science and Art are on different poles of human's mentality. Nobody is talented in everything with exception of a very few "Da'Vinci". In reality everybody does his part of job. Thus Art must be done by Artist. We can only generate ideas for a professional designer. 
Chuck served for years and like a loving father he's giving us such an idea, he leaves us his heritage that is already great opportunity: instead of creating something from scratch (times demand) we have a choice to inherit Chuck's essence as his simple, elegant, powerful and memorable trident.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 4, 2010)

Stop the religious debates, guys. Stick to the subject.


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 23, 2010)

For the minimalists among you still using XDM as display manager, here is my XDM background:







1920x1200 png version

1400x1050 png version
svg version

Created with Inkscape and the GIMP. Feel free to adapt it as you like.


----------



## f-andrey (Jan 23, 2010)

mudskipper said:
			
		

> svg version
> 
> Created with Inkscape and the GIMP. Feel free to adapt it as you like.


On SVG image non freebsd emblem and white font, if use svglib (rsvg-convert and rsvg-view)


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi f-andrey, Sorry: my fault. I thought the images were embedded in the svg, but they are not. You will need these two:

logo_left.png
logo_right.png

Easiest solution for now will be to open the svg in a text editor, and replace the (two) instances of

```
xlink:href="/usr/data/afbeeldingen/FreeBSD/logo_left.png"
sodipodi:absref="/usr/data/afbeeldingen/FreeBSD/logo_left.png"
```
to your local path. The same applies for the `logo_right.png' path in the end.

The svg may need some cleanup too


----------



## Beastie (Jan 24, 2010)

mudskipper, nice one. Good job!


----------



## f-andrey (Jan 24, 2010)

mudskipper said:
			
		

> Hi f-andrey, Sorry: my fault. I thought the images were embedded in the svg, but they are not. You will need these two:
> 
> logo_left.png
> logo_right.png


It may be better
If use you SVG and http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=15264&postcount=59


----------



## fbsd1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is my boot splash screen

http://www.a1poweruser.com/img-splash.bmp


----------



## f-andrey (Aug 6, 2011)

Up theme 




BSD Daemon by ~Felhek
Digital Art / 3-Dimensional Art / Characters / Cartoon	Â©2008-2011 ~Felhek
and Bsd Daemon poses


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## rbelk (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks f-andrey, I've up'ed it to my FreeBSD Wallpaper Site. You can subscribe to the RSS feed for notifications of new wallpaper.


----------



## bostik (Aug 10, 2011)

nice work


----------



## fbsd1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is what I use.

http://www.a1poweruser.com/img-splash.bmp


----------

